# Wound Care at new job



## MBronowicki (Apr 26, 2009)

I've just started a new job.  While I did alittle of podiatry at my last place (family care and a few specialities for the last 7 years), I now am responsible for coding and recouping as much income as possible with one of my nurse practitioners - who does wound care. She does only wound care, mostly feet, 5 days a week.  She has been asking me if there is any way to recoup some of the resources she utilizes during patient care - ie. creams, wraps, etc.  She also came to me on Friday and wants to know if there is a code for "packing an ingrown toe nail". She didn't create the opening, she justs packs it for her patients so the nail will not re-grow into the skin.  She there such a code deailing with nails?

Margaret B.


----------

